# Where can I get one of these



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Actually, more like 15 of these?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You'd probably have to take a ride in a Delorean with Marty McFly...:laughing:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I put in a few of the kohler brockway sinks in a pretty nice house a few years ago.. They look identical but the faucet on the other hand, yup like red said 1.21 gigawatts haha


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You can actually find that setup from this era. http://www.chicagofaucets.com/catalog/catalog.php?part_number=225-ABCP There are other options there too.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is the sink

http://m.us.kohler.com/mt/www.us.ko...-holes/productDetail/Service-Sinks/418116.htm


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Good luck with the soap dish. Spoke too soon, can get from same link.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the Kohler version of the faucet. I would go with the Chicago Faucet myself. http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Cannock%22-double-lever-handle-wash-sink-faucet/productDetail/Service-Sink-Faucets/420290.htm?skuId=360772&brandId=432060&pageName=null&_requestid=1664098#


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh and I would use this model 225-261ABCP instead since it has the flanges to mount on the sink verses the 225-ABCP

http://www.chicagofaucets.com/catalog/catalog.php?part_number=225-261ABCP


----------

